# What can I give a chewing puppy?



## Jennifer Peffer (Feb 6, 2017)

Hi. We have a 10 week old puppy called teddy who is a shih tzu cross. He is chewing everything at the moment. Does anyone have any ideas about what I could give him to chew on? I have bought some toys but he isn't too interested. I was told to give him a cold carrot?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Stag antlers are excellent. They're pricy but last for months.

If you have an old sock, tie a big knot in one end, wet it and then freeze it. He should enjoy chewing on that.

Nylabones can be good for pups too, particularly the beef flavoured ones.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Freeze some carrots too. The cold seems to soothe sore mouths.


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

With my pup I use a variety - frozen wet tea towel, raw carrot, frozen kong stuffed with food, ice cubes, dried gullets, dried pigs, cows and lambs ears, dried pizzles, dried beef scalp, raw duck necks, raw jointed wild rabbit and raw marrow bone.


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

We like Antlers and Dried Duck necks, with the antler, or indeed any bone, watch to see if your dog is a chomper or a nawer (sic) if he tries to chomp down and get big lumps then an antler might not be the best thing.


----------



## LittleKrystal (May 11, 2017)

My puppy really likes stuffed kongs, paddywacks, salmon skin knots, cow hooves, pizzle sticks and ice cubes (make lots of different flavour ones for him).


----------



## SpicyBulldog (Jun 30, 2012)

Pig ears, pig snouts, cow hooves are all great. Can give larger chew bones too.


----------



## AlexPed2393 (Oct 5, 2016)

Basically it is everything that a dog is allowed to chew on


----------



## Fayeyasmin (Dec 10, 2016)

We use a cows hoof for our puppy and he's obsessed with it.


----------



## Jennifer Peffer (Feb 6, 2017)

Where do you get cows hooves? I can only find stuffed ones in my local pet shop!


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Jennifer Peffer said:


> Where do you get cows hooves? I can only find stuffed ones in my local pet shop!


Zooplus online is where I get mine. I think it's less than £3 for 10.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2017)

Jennifer Peffer said:


> Where do you get cows hooves? I can only find stuffed ones in my local pet shop!


Online think zooplus have them.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2017)

Wow, if my dogs read this thread they would feel seriously neglected!


----------

